# JD Wiseman....



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 6, 2009)

....lives in a VERY beautiful state. 

Even though I live right next door in MD, I don't get to pass through WV except on trips to Louisville (for Together for the Gospel) and now on my way to and from Nashville (I take I-70 to I-68 and then 79 south to 64 west, then Kentucky Bluerigdge Parkway to I-65 into Nashville). 

The 'normal' way of getting there is I-66 in DC to I-81 and drive through Virginia forever till I get into Tenn. and then to I-40 into Nashville. 

But I-81 through Virginia is the second most boring interstate I've ever driven through. So I do the extra 40 miles by going the other way and taking in the spectacular views of God's creation afforded me by the trip through West Virginia. 

If anyone's nearby and just up for a good drive one day, make your way over to West Virginia during any time between the early Spring to the early Fall and drive from Morgantown to Charleston. 150 miles or so... roughly 2.5 hours (2 really). Take some pictures. Use them for backgrounds on your computer. 

Sit and talk with you kids about Psalm 19:1-6 and show them (up close, not just in the pictures....I have yet to take a picture that accurate captures some of those scenes....especially if you happen to be driving through the mountains at sunrise). 

That is all.  Where's a few places anyone else has driven to/through that are Psalm 19:1-6ish like this ?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 6, 2009)

West Virginia (my home state) is _*the*_ best State in the U.S...


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 6, 2009)

I've driven I-79 from Morgantown to Charleston many a time - beautiful drive. I-64 across to Charleston from I-81 is very pretty, too, and very quiet most of the way, with some spectacular bridge views.


----------



## BG (Apr 6, 2009)

I


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 6, 2009)

My great aunt taught school in Ellicot City for a long time, from 56-90...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 7, 2009)

WDG said:


> I know this is off topic but....
> 
> Hey BC I lived in Ellicott city for about a year, it was a pretty area. When I was in High School at Mt Hebron High, I would go and play basketball at the rec center in downtown EC. You don't know a guy named Spider do ya?



Nope. Don't know him.

EC is a pretty nice area. The park right up on 108 is VERY nice during the summer (though in the evenings, the deer come out and they are HUGE). 

Western MD is pretty as well.... one of my favorite 'spots' is Sideling Hill (right where I-68 starts).

Visual Thoughts - Psalm 19:1-2 Collection

I have probably about 40-60 more pictures to add (I need to update the script!).

-----Added 4/7/2009 at 12:43:08 EST-----



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> West Virginia (my home state) is _*the*_ best State in the U.S...



Except for the 51¢ gas tax....

I was wondering why gas in MD, KY and TN is still under $2 for the most part and WV is 2.19-2.22. I always stop at the same gas station in Big Otter (it's an Exxon) a few miles outside of Charleston (that's usually about 300 miles from home, which is a full tank for me).


----------



## BJClark (Apr 7, 2009)

BlackCalvinist;




> I was wondering why gas in MD, KY and TN is still under $2 for the most part and WV is 2.19-2.22. I always stop at the same gas station in Big Otter (it's an Exxon) a few miles outside of Charleston (that's usually about 300 miles from home, which is a full tank for me).




It's over $2 a gallon again here as well..but just over the GA line it's still under $2


----------

